#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Στήριξη στην έδραση υποστυλωμάτων

## holouniverse

Σε θεμελίωση μεταλλικών κτιρίων, όπου το άνοιγμα είναι πάνω από 12 μέτρα:

  1. αν έχετε θεμελίωση με πέδιλα
α) διαμορφώνετε συνδετήρια εγκάρσια δοκό? (αναφέρω την ΕΑΚ2000 παρ. 5.2.4.2[3]) 
β) Αν όχι, τι ελάχιστο πλάτος πεδίλου θεωρείτε απαραίτητο για να υπάρξει πάκτωση κατά αυτή την διεύθυνση? (κάμψη εντός επιπέδου πλαισίου) - και κυρίως, πώς το υπολογίζετε...

  2. αν έχετε θεμελίωση με πεδιλοδοκούς, διαμορφώνετε πεδιλοδοκούς και εντός του επιπέδου πλαισίου (εγκάρσιες πεδιλοδοκους)?,
β) αν όχι, τοτε τι ελάχιστο πλάτος πέλματος θεωρείτε απαραίτητο για να υπάρξει πάκτωση κατά αυτή την διεύθυνση?

----------


## Pappos

1.
β) Δεν έχει σημασία το πέδιλο για να θεωρήσουμε πάκτωση.
Στις σιδηρές έχει σημασία η έδραση του μεταλλικού στοιχείου με το πέδιλο (σκυρόδεμα) πως είναι διαμορφωμένη η σύνδεση. Ανάλογα την διαμόρφωση έχεις πάκτωση ή άρθρωση.

2.
Γενικά...αν έχεις μεγάλο μήκος δεν μπορείς να περάσεις πεδιλοδοκό παράλληλα στο επίπεδο...
Ξαναλέω, άσε το πέλμα, μην μπερδεύεσαι. Το θέμα για να έχεις πάκτωση είναι όπως σου είπα παραπάνω.
Δες στην βιβλιογραφία να δεις διαμόρφωση πάκτωσης ή άρθρωσης.

----------


## holouniverse

Αυτο που λές προϋποθέτει ότι το λογισμικό ελέγχει τις τάσεις κατά την εγκάρσια διεύθυνση μιας πεδιλοδοκού (κατα την διεύθυνση των πελματων), κάτι που πολλά ελληνικά λογισμικά δεν το κάνουν, και ελέγχουν μόνο κατά την διαμήκη έννοια (διεύθυνση κορμού). Εκεί λοιπόν, η οποιαδήποτε στροφική δυσκαμψία της πεδιλοδοκού δεν λαμβάνεται υπόψη και χρειάζεται πρόνοια στο είδος στήριξες της έδρασης.
Στα πέδιλα νομίζω γίνεται ανάλυση επί ελαστικού εδάφους, και κατά τις 2 διευθύνσεις (?), οπότε πράγματι δεν μας ενδιαφέρει.
Κάποιος χρήστης fespa θα μας διαφωτίσει.
Εσύ συνδετήριες σε άνοιγμα >12μ. κάνεις συνάδελφε?

----------


## Pappos

> Εσύ συνδετήριες σε άνοιγμα >12μ. κάνεις συνάδελφε?


Σαφώς και όχι.

----------


## holouniverse

Εσύ μέλος 'Χάρης', ως χρήστης του fespa,τι εφαρμόζεις στην αρχική μου ερώτηση?

----------


## Xάρης

Σε συνήθη μονώροφα μεταλλικά κτήρια (υπόστεγα) μεγάλου ανοίγματος (>12μ.) η θεμελίωση γίνεται με μεμονωμένα πέδιλα. Συνδετήριες δοκοί δεν είναι υποχρεωτικές για μήκη >12μ..
Στην άλλη διεύθυνση, κατασκευάζεται περιμετρικό τοιχίο το οποίο σε μερικές περιπτώσεις ξεπερνά τη στάθμη του δαπέδου ισογείου κατά 1,00~1,20μ. για άλλους, λειτουργικούς λόγους.
Οι διαστάσεις των πεδίλων καθορίζονται από τα φορτία και τα χαρακτηριστικά του εδάφους.

Πεδιλοδοκοί ή ορθότερα εσχάρα πεδιλοδοκών θα χρησιμοποιηθεί σε κτήρια με μικρές αποστάσεις μεταξύ στύλων.

Ο έλεγχος της πάκτωσης του μεταλλικού στύλου γίνεται στη βάση σύνδεσης. Δες αυτά που είπε ο Pappos στο #2.

----------


## holouniverse

Τα ξέρω αυτά, η ουσία είναι αλλού, στο θέμα της προσομοίωσης, για να το κάνω απλό: μεταλλικό με άνοιγμα 10-11μ και πεδιλοδοκό μόνο περιμετρικά (χωρίς εγκάρσιες).
Πώς υπολογίζετε αν το πλάτος της πεδιλοδοκού μπορεί να μεταφέρει ασφαλώς τις ροπές που μεταβιβάζονται, αν η έδραση είναι πάκτωση?

Τονίζω οτι το fespa δεν τοποθετεί και στροφικό ελατήριο στην πεδιλοδοκό,  παρά μόνο μεταφορικό (άλλα προγράμματα τοποθετούν και μεταφορικό). Αυτό  έχει σαν συνέπεια οι τάσεις εδάφους να αφορούν μόνο την διαμήκη έννοια  της πεδιλοδοκού και όχι την εγκάρσια, με άλλα λόγια δεν ελέγχεται η  αντοχή σε θραύση εδάφους στην περίπτωση που αναλαμβάνουν ροπή περί τον  διαμήκη τους άξονα.Το ΤΟΛ παρατηρώ ότι θέτει και στροφικό ελατήριο.

----------


## Xάρης

Δες την απάντηση που έδωσα ΕΔΩ.

----------


## dn102

Βασικά έχω χαθεί....

Το μόνο που έχω να απαντήσω σχετικά με την εγκάρσια συνδετήρια δοκό >12 μ, είναι οτι δεν λειτουργεί, αλλά για κατασκευαστικούς λόγους υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που τοποθετούνται.

----------

